# vvt.i



## عبادي جبار (22 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ممكن من حضراتكم شرح نظام الصمامات متغيرة التوقيت Variable Valve Timing مع رسومات او فيديو 
او اي نظام يعمل على تحسين اداء المحرك 

شكرا للجميع
:1:


----------



## d_a_w_i (22 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم أخى الفاضل عبادي جبار ..





​ 

* VVT-i *

​* هو اختصار للكلمات ( Variable Valve Timing - intelligent )*
* و هو يعني ( توقيت الصمام المتغير الذكي )*
* هو عبارة عن نظام في حركة الصمام الرأسية و توقيت فتح الصمام*
* و يعتمد نظام VVT-i على مجموعه من الحركات الميكانيكيه و الهيدروليكيه و الاوامر الالكترونيه*
* الحركه **الميكانيكيه** تبدأ من ترس الكام المزود ببكره اضافيه مرتبطه بصمام هيدروليكي يضغظ الزيت الى مجموعه ادارة الصمامات التي تعمل على تغيير حركه الصمامات حسب كميه و ضغظ الزيت الواصل من صمام الزيت و هذا الضغظ يأتي من وحدة التحكم الالكتروني ECU *
* اختصار Electronic Control Unit*


* و هذه الوحده تستمد استشعارات الكترونيه من حساس لفات الكام و حساس للفات الكرنك و حساس للحرارهو بناءً على على هذه الاستشعارات تحدد ECU كيفيه و كميه و توقيت حركه الصمامات*
* يعمل نظام VVT-i على لفات المحرك السريعه اكثر من اللفات البطيئه و يعمل حسب حرارة المحرك *
* لا يعمل على درجه حراره اقل من 60 مئويه .*


* نظام VVT-i اعطى فوائد كثيرة اهمها*
* تحقيق اقصى معدلات القوة و العزم التي لا يشعر بها قائد السياره بأول دعسه على البنزين*
* اضافه الى الهدوء و النعومه في كل لفات المحرك و بخاصه البطيئه منها .*


* هذا الى جانب الاقتصاد في استهلاك الوقود الناتج عن الضبط الهائل لتوقيت الصمامات ..*
* قد يختلف شكل و اداء نظام VVT-i الذي ذكرناه من شركه الى اخرى بل من محرك الى اخر*
* وقد يتداخل نظام VVT-i مع نظام الحقن الوقود الالكتروني EFI بأوامر الكترونيه موحده *


* اما نظام VVT بدون حرف (i) يعني نظام توقيت بدون تحكم الكتروني و هو الجيل الاول من نظام التوقيت*
* و هو اقل تطوراً و قد يشابه نظام i-VTEC المصمم من شركه هوندا*
* و اعتمدت شركة تويوتا نظام VVT-i في كثير من محركاتها لاضافه القوة و العزم*

* نظام VVT-I يضيف زيادة في قوة المحرك بنسبة 19% على عدد الاحصنة *


تفاصيل أكثر ...
*فكرة عمل الصمامات الذكية VVT-i*​ 

جاءت فكرة نظام توقيت الصمامات الذكي المتغير (VVT-i) والذي كان لشركة تويوتا دور كبير في تطويره من فكرة تعدد الصمامات ,.

وهي تزويد كل بستم في المحرك بصمامات اضافية ,وذلك كنتيجه للتحسن والتطور الكبير الذي شهدته صناعة السيارات بشكل سريع , ونظام تعدد الصمامات يزيد من كفاءة وقدرة المحرك وكفاءة الاحتراق ويوفر في استهلاك الوقود ويقلل من انبعاث الغازات الضاره وثاني اكسيد الكربون والتلوث ,.
حيث ان المحركات احادية الصمام Single over head camذو الكامات العلوية الواحده SOHC( تقل كفائتها وعزمها ويزداد استهلاكها عند الدوران العالي للمحرك حيث ان تسارع دوران المحرك يتطلب دخول كميات اكبر من الهواء بشكل يتناسب مع السحب الكبير للهواء والافلات الكبير لغازات العادم ولمحدودية فتحات الصمامات التي تمثل عائق ومقاومه للاستجابة والانطلاق للمحرك في السرعات العالية وتحد من استجابة المحرك وتعوق من دخول كميات من الهواء وخروج كميات من العادم تتناسب مع السرعات العاليه اضافة الى نقص الهواء الداخل نسبة الى حاجة المحرك في السرعات العاليه وبالتالي غنى خليط الوقود وعدم احتراقه بشكل تام 

فقد برزت الحاجه لتصميم محركات ذات صمامات متعدده بمضاعفة الصمامات ليكون لكل سلندر اربع صمامات اثنين لدخول الهواء واثنين للعادم حتى توفر كميات مضاعفه تتناسب مع السرعات العالية وبالتالي يحقق المحرك الكفاءة والعزم المطلوب بكفاءة تشغيل قصوى واحتراق تام للوقود وبالتالي توفير في استهلاكه وعليه يقل التلوث في غازات العادم ونشأت المحركات بمايعرف بالكامات العلويه المزدوجه ( DOHC ) Dual over head cam, ولكن زيادة الصمامات نشأت منها مشكلة زيادة الهواء في الخليط عند السرعات المنخفضه حيث أن دوران المحرك في السرعات المنخفضه يقل احتاجه للهواء الذي جعله نظام الصمامات المتعدده يؤدي الى زيادة الخليط مع البنزين , فيصعب التحكم في نسبة خليط الوقود ومعايرته نظرا لزيادة الهواء الداخل بسبب وجود صمامين لدخول الهواء في السرعات المنخفضه وبالتالي ضعف الخليط وصعوبة ثبات دوران وانسجام دوران المحرك , ولتعقيدات المحركات اليوم ونظام الحقن الالكتروني والسعي الى نتائج افضل برزت الحاجه الى تعطيل الصمامات الاضافيه عند السرعات المنخفضه وفتحها عند السرعات العاليه , وبدأت التصاميم والتعديلات حتى اصبحت اغلب شركات السيارات تطبق نظام التوقيت للصمامات أو مايعرف بالصمامات الذكية واختلفت طرق تشغيل الصمامات الذكيه من التشغيل الهيدروليكي بالزيت المضغوط الى التحكم والتشغيل الالكتروني عن طريق وحدة التحكم بالمحرك وارتباطها وتزامنها بالبخاخات وحساسات الهواء والمجسات المتعدده للمحرك .

اذا فتقنية الصمامات الذكيه تتحكم أربعة صمامات لكل اسطوانة في عملية تدفق كل من الوقود والهواء عبر المحرك تأتي مجهزة بنوابض ثنائية تقوم بغلق الصمامات بشكل محكم للقوة العالية الناجمة عن الضغط المضاد في المحرك .

و تم تعزيز تقنية ضبط الأٌعمدة المرفقية " الكامات حيث تم تجهيزها بمفتاح لرفع صمام السحب الجانبي ، و هذا يمثل نظاما نظام توقيت الصمامات الذكي المتغير (VVT-i) ، الذي يزيد بدوره من فاعلية مستوى الانسجام و التناسق بين القدرة القصوى و عزم الدوران الكلي ، إلى جانب تخفيض نسبة استهلاك الوقود و تحسين و تقنية انبعاثات غازات المحرك فالتعديل المستمر لتوقيت فتح (وإغلاق) صمامات السحب والعادم حسب مجالات دوران المحرك والضغط المطلوب منه وإعتماد معيارين فقط لتوقيت فتحها وإغلاقها ومنح أداء متبدل فوق مجال محدد (مثل 2500 او3000 دوره للدقيقه ) .

وفي مجالات الدوران المنخفضة، يتبدل نمط تشغيل أعمدة الكامات للصمامات، لتفتح صمامات سحب مزيج الهواء / البنزين قبل إنغلاق صمامات العادم كلياً، لإحداث تقاطع overlap قصير يعود خلاله قسم من الغازات المحترقة، الى غرفة الإحتراق من جديد، وهي تقنية تسمى إعادة تدوير الغازات exhaust gas recirculation، والغاية منها تسريع ملء غرف الإحتراق وخفض حرارتها، وتخفيف نسبة البنزين اللازم للإشعال، فيهبط معدلا الإستهلاك وملوثات أكسيد النيتروجين.

وعند زيادة الضغط المطلوب من المحرك، يتبدّل نمط فتح صمامات السحب والعادم مع الإحتفاظ ببعض التقاطع (بين السحب والعادم حيث تكون فيها كل الصمامات مفتوحه ,تقريبا 10% من حجم الوره 36 درجه من 360 درجه ) لإستخراج أعلى نسبة قوة وعزم، حسب هامش الدوران وحسب الضغط المفروض، تبعاً للبرمجة المسبقة في وحدة التحكم الإلكتروني طبعاً، والتي تستقي معلوماتها ايضاً من معطيات أخرى مثل حساس حرارة الهواء الداخل hot-film mass airflow sensor, HFM لتحديد كثافته (تقل كثافة الهواء ونسبة الأوكسيجين فيه مع إرتفاع حرارته)، فيتم تحديد نسبة البنزين اللازم بخها مع الهواء.

وتتحكم بحركة عمودَي كامات صمامات سحب الهواء/ البنزين سلسلةٌ معدنية مزدوجة مع مسننات متصلة بمسننات أخرى geared wheels في طرفَي عمودَي كامات تشغيل صمامات تنفيس الغازات، مع وحدات ضبط إلكتروهيدروليكية electrohydraulic adjusters مركبة في مقدّم كل من أعمدة الكامات الأربعة (الأعمدة الأربعة التي يشغل كل منها ستة من أصل الصمامات الـ24 مجتمعة) وتتحكم بتوقيتها أربعة صمامات هيدروليكية داخلية hydraulic valves مهمتها تحديداً تعديل موعد دوران الكامات وفتح صمامات السحب والعادم وإغلاقها وفقاً للبرمجة المحددة تبعاً لظروف المحرك والقيادة. 

وتختلف انظمة المحركات من شركه لاخرى من البسيط الى المعقد 

وتقنية تعدد الصمامات ( Multi Valves ) والتي تولدت منها تقنية تشغيل وتوقيت الصمامات الذكية

سؤال عن نيسان باترول..
هل تستخدم نيسان باترول الآن نظام (VVT-i) ؟ ؟ 

الاجابه : شركات السيارات تقوم بتغيير انظمتها على كل موديل نيسان لا ادري تغير نظامها ام لا وماوجدته انها تستخدم هذا النظام :

نظام التحكم بتغيير توقيت الصمامات المتتابع VVT-i :

تقوم وحدة التحكم بالمحرك مانسميه بالكمبيوتر ويرمز لها

ECU ( ENGINE CONTROL UNIT ) 

بضبط توقيت الصمامات المتغيره

حسب دورات المحرك فتقوم بتشغيل تلك الصمامات عند دورات معينه تكون غالبا بين 2500 الى 3000 دوره مما يودي الى تحسين في الاداء واستهلاك الوقود .

Nissan - Continuous Variable Valve Timing Control System (CVTCS). The ECU adjusts the engine's timing continuously to prevent detonation/pinging and optimize gas mileage.



وتجد هذه الانظمه التي تستخدمها كل شركه وتختلف في المصطلحات والتسميات والفكره في النهايه واحده :

VTEC = Variable Valve Timing and Lift Electronic Control

VVTi = Variable Valve Timing Intelligent

CVTC = Continous Variable Valve Timing Control

· Alfa Romeo - Double continuous variable valve timing. CVVT is used on inlet and exhaust valves.

· BMW - Double VANOS .

· BMW/ PSA Peugeot Citroën - Continuous variable valve timing (CVVT)

· Chrysler/ Mitsubishi / Hyundai - dual Variable Valve Timing (dual VVT). Used on Chrysler-Mitsubishi-Hyundai 'world engine'.

· General Motors - Continuous variable valve timing ( CVVT)

· Honda - The i-VTEC system uses VTC (Variable Timing Control) to provide continuous timing variation of the intake camshaft on DOHC i-VTEC engines.

· Hyundai - Continuous variable valve timing ( CVVT) - debuted in the 2.0 L Beta I4 in 2005 in the Hyundai Elantra and Kia Spectra , also present in 2006 Accent].

· MG Rover - Variable Valve Control (VVC)

· Nissan - Continuous Variable Valve Timing Control System (CVTCS). The ECU adjusts the engine's timing continuously to prevent detonation/pinging and optimize gas mileage.

· Toyota - Variable Valve Timing with intelligence ( VVT-i ), Variable Valve Timing with Lift and Intelligence (VVTL-i).

· Volvo - Continuous variable valve timing ( CVVT)


 فيديو يوضح الفارق فى وجود نظام VVT وفى عدم وجوده..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MR63IrKHv7E

شروحات مرئية ..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICAWQPLNFAc&NR=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKo28HMLhK0&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AXh8O7hWU4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9A6S1NUjg_A 


*VVT-i =Variable Valve Timing with intelligence*
 *Why VVTI 
*​
​
​



​
​ 
 *In contrast to the fixed valve timing of conventional engines, the VVT-I system is an computer controlled mechanism that continually varies the timing for opening and closing the intake valves in accordance with the vehicle's operating conditions.*

*BY determining the level of performance that is demanded of the engine at a given time by way of the driver's accelerator operation and the engine rpm, the VVT-I enables the overall performance of the engine to be enhanced all the way from the low to the high rpm range.*

* Design *
 *VVT-I is comprised of three major components *
* 1.The electronic control unit(ECU), which calculates optimum intake valve timing based on engine operating conditions. *
* 2.The oil control valve (OCV), which controls hydraulic pressure under the ECU's instruction and *
* 3.The VVT pulley, which continuously changes the intake valve timing using hydraulic pressure. *
* The VVT-I is an engine control system that has achieved high levels of the seemingly opposing performances of Higher power out-put, Lower fuel consumption, Cleaner exhaust gases.*

*



*​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The VVT-i system followed soon thereafter, being an improved version of the base VVT. By continuously monitoring the  opening and closing of the intake valve, the system sussed out the optimum valve timing needed for any particular driving condition there by increasing both power and torque and also reducing fuel consumption as well as reducing NOx and hydrocarbon emissions.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]



[/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] As can be seen in the main schematic up above, the VVT-i comprises of: (1) the electronic control unit or ECU which helps calculate optimum intake valve timing based on various engine operating parameters; (2) the oil [COLOR=black ! important][COLOR=black ! important]control or OCV which helps maintain hydraulic pressure as per inputs from the ECU; and (3) the VVT pulley which continuously changes the intake valve timing using hydraulic pressure. The VVT pulley dispenses with the need for an additional pump because it runs off the engine’s normal oil pump. In the VVT pulley operation sequence, a piston with a helical spline is moved hydraulically in the direction of the camshaft axis to move the camshaft by the exact amount required. Thanks to advances in machining technology, Toyota has been able to make the spline with a large spiral angle of 300. This produces a very swift response and a large variable angle (up to 600 crankshaft angle) with a small stroke in the direction of the camshaft axis. The OCV helps modulate the right hydraulic pressure constantly for both advancing and retarding the valve timing.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] Valve overlap (the timing when both intake and exhaust valves are open), created by continuous broad control of intake valve timing based on engine speed and load helps to increase fuel  and tail pipe emissions. In conventional petrol engines, the throttle valve controls the air intake when the accelerator pedal is not completely depressed, meaning that the driver is in partial-load driving mode. This causes vacuum pressure within the cylinder in effect causing pumping losses.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] In comparison the VVTi advances the timing for opening the intake valve during partial-load driving, increases valve overlap and draws partial exhaust gas back into the cylinder resulting in negative pressure inside the cylinder which mitigates in lowering the power loss and increasing fuel efficiency; the combustion temperature is lowered to reduce the production of NOx and finally unburned gas is returned to the combustion chamber to be reburnt. The system is further designed so that the valves do not overlap so as to stabilize combustion during idling thereby reducing idling speed and enhancing fuel efficiency.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] During spirited driving which calls on both ample power and torque, the intake valve timing is given the optimum (continuous and broad) control based on engine speed. The intake inertia effect is fully utilised to increase intake air thus raising both torque and power.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] [/FONT]








[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] To increase the amount of intake air, the timing for intake valve closing must be determined in relation to the intake inertia effect and the intake air return caused by a rising piston. The optimum timing changes in relation to engine speed. The system is very akin to Honda’s VTEC and it increases low- and medium-range torque by controlling, in advance, intake valve closing in the low and medium rev range. With an increase in engine speed, the VVTi senses the need to retard the timing to close the intake valve so as to boost power output. All this functions seamlessly and the Camry’s engine delights in the way it not only makes its 150bhp and 218Nm of torque but the way it delivers the power - sweetly or with a rush - depending on inputs from the man at the wheel. And just thought I’d lay my feelings on the line: there’s not much to choose between the VVTi and the VTEC but then Honda’s new iVTEC could be another ace altogether! Whoever said all such techno-gizmos are boring doesn’t know what he’s missing in life.[/FONT]





منقول من أكثر من موقع للفائدة والصور والفيديوهات نتاج بحثى 


أرجو أن تكون قد وجدت ضالتك وأهلاً بك أخ عزيز فى منتدانا الجميل 


*



*

* { رَبَّنَا لا تُزِغْ قُلُوبَنَا بَعْدَ إِذْ هَدَيْتَنَا وَهَبْ لَنَا مِنْ لَدُنْكَ رَحْمَةً إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْوَهَّابُ. } *
* [آل عمران:8]*​


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (23 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ الفاضل الكريم d_a_w_i
 بارك الله فيك، أحسنت وأجدت، ووفيت، وهو المتوقع منك، وهو المطلوب:84:


----------



## d_a_w_i (23 ديسمبر 2009)

أخى العزيز A.mak
 تشجيعكم لنا هو الوقود الذى يحركنا بارك الله فيك

:84:​


----------



## العقاب الهرم (23 ديسمبر 2009)

جزيت خيرا اخى d_a_w_i

*وهذا برنامج من شركة هونداى يشرح نظام (Continuosly Variable Valve Timing) ..... بعد فك الضغط افتح الملف ستجد ايقونه باسم start افتحها واستمتع



للتحميل اضغط هنا*


----------



## maarafa (23 ديسمبر 2009)

اللهم زده علما واجعله فى ميزان حسناته ----- امين يارب العلمين


----------



## d_a_w_i (23 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً أخى العقاب الهرم ..

أشكرك وجارى التحميل |||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||| Downloading


----------



## d_a_w_i (23 ديسمبر 2009)

أعجبنى الملف كثيراً خاصةً طريقة عرضه ..
Introduction ..... Components .... Troubleshooting
فهو مرتب ومعلوماته وافيه وكافيه

جزاك الله كل خير أخى العقاب النشط


----------



## عبادي جبار (24 ديسمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز d_a_w_i
شكرا لك على الموضوع الجميل
جزاك الله خير


----------



## د.محبس (24 ديسمبر 2009)

d_a_w_i قال:


> أخى العزيز a.mak
> 
> تشجيعكم لنا هو الوقود الذى يحركنا بارك الله فيك​
> :84:​


 
اود ان اشكرك انا ايضا على سردك وترتيبك الجميل لتعريف الرموز ....اوفيت تماماً
بارك الله فيك​


----------



## د.محبس (24 ديسمبر 2009)

العقاب الهرم قال:


> جزيت خيرا اخى d_a_w_i
> 
> *وهذا برنامج من شركة هونداى يشرح نظام (continuosly variable valve timing) ..... بعد فك الضغط افتح الملف ستجد ايقونه باسم start افتحها واستمتع*
> 
> ...


 
يتم التحميل بارك الله فيك


----------



## حمدان الحمداني (15 فبراير 2010)

يعجز اللسان عن الشكر ولكن الاجر اللذي عند الله لك كبير لانك لم تحجب علما وتاكد بان لك صدقة جارية في كل مرة يقرا فيها هذا الموضوع فجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء
أخيك حمدان من العراق


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (5 مارس 2010)

http://www.hmatraining.com/hmalegacy/ 

اخي العزيز اليك هذا الرابط يمكنك ان تحصل على ما تريد0 
هنالك نظام جديدهو(CVVT) يمكنك الحصول عليه من خلال هذا الرابط0
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## سمير شربك (6 مارس 2010)

كل الشكر للسيد طارق حسن محمد على الرابط المفيد جدا 
ويبدو من ظهورك أنك ستغني القسم بما يفيد 
واعتقد أنك خبرة كبيرة بالسيارات 
مع التحيات


----------



## qahtan77 (23 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## moayd (29 يونيو 2010)

اود ان اشكرك انا ايضا على سردك وترتيبك الجميل لتعريف الرموز ....اوفيت تماماً
بارك الله فيك
أعجبنى الملف كثيراً خاصةً طريقة عرضه ..
Introduction ..... Components .... Troubleshooting
فهو مرتب ومعلوماته وافيه وكافيه​


----------



## علي الصائغ (6 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الشرح الجميل و الرائع .... وفقك الله


----------



## hassanalhusaini (7 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا اخي العزيز على هالمعلومات المفيدة


----------



## ميادة (8 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير علي المعلومات القيمه


----------



## black88star (11 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور على المعلومة القيمة


----------



## salama shamel (8 مايو 2011)

اللهم آت الحكمة من آتانا من علمة


----------



## kamal007 (3 أغسطس 2012)

الله يجازيك كل خير و لا يحرمنا من مواضيعك


----------



## black88star (3 أغسطس 2012)

يديك الف عافية


----------



## sayed .khersto (9 أغسطس 2012)

ما اروعك


----------



## بسام ن ح (27 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا شرح جميل ولكن هل يتقدم صمام الهواء عند السرعات البطيئة ام السريعة


----------

